# Are some people on the road celibate?



## Deleted member 27861 (Jan 27, 2020)

I just ask because I myself prefer to be celibate, and I've always kind of got the impression that people who travel a lot often do the do.

For me, it's just kind of like, I don't believe in "waiting until marriage" should be the norm, but with how much I struggle with trusting some people and being accepted in some places, and seeing just how wild the world really is, I just think it's kind of reckless to have sex with just anyone. It seems to, in my own opinion, create unnecessary baggage and risks that you and/or your future partner (should you settle) are going to have to work through.

But even though my attitude towards sex is a bit more conservative, I tend to be much more open-minded towards most other things, and I'm sure my view on sex and relationships will change once I begin to travel.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jan 27, 2020)

Good question. Technically, yes, when I'm on the road I don't have sex with other people, Because I'm married. Though I did kiss a homeless women in Amarillo, TX last year, didn't really count though.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 28, 2020)

I am celibate & have been for around 6 years. In my experience one is either celibate or they are not. I view sobriety the same way. It is no accident that I choose to be celibate. I live an intentional life & much thought has been put into why.

The where (I am) really never ever comes into consideration because it is rarely something that I ever consider or think about. I do not alter my practices when traveling & or vice versa.

Practicing abstinence away from anything can be beneficial. Often just the wording of such a practice can be easier if ever explaining your position to others. When I say I am "celibate" just as when I mention that I am "sober'; others can & do wrongfully distort the actual meaning of such words to fit their own definition. My view is that they are conscious & absolute statements that have little to no interpretation. Usually people want some huge explanation & then look at me like I am deranged. The good thing about ones sex life is that it is still very taboo to inquire or meddle in someones private affairs surrounding such topics. Other subjects, not so much . But the same idea of retaining a level of privacy around sensitive topics is wise. If I were you, I would just be you & go with the flow. I trust that 99% of the time such a topic will never come up, unless you wanted it to. Its none of anyones business.

My life is made up of my own choices. I rarely need to defend how I live; but if I go around oversharing such sensitive information in inappropriate settings then I could be seen as a kook. The broaching of sensitive topics can be perceived as confrontational by others. Often those on the receiving end get defensive & feel that they need to defend why they choose the opposite. I have witnessed this around topics such as not eating meat & or animal products, politics & sex. Sometimes its a dialogue-ender & an imaginary line in the sand gets drawn. It is really weird why this happens but it does.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm celibate as in I put no effort into getting laid. Not as a lifestyle choice or for any actual reason. 

I'm currently bombing around in a van by myself. Almost never talk to anyone (outside of social pleasantries), let alone try and flirt and get into a womans pants.


----------



## Lotus Shaped Potato (Feb 1, 2020)

I’m celibate for the sake of my religious practice. Romantic relationships and sex create a lot of stress.


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Feb 1, 2020)

What religion is that?


----------



## Lotus Shaped Potato (Feb 1, 2020)

Wheat2020 said:


> What religion is that?


 Theravada Buddhism


----------



## obey no one (Feb 1, 2020)

i'm far from celibate, but i am not very sexually active when i stay in one place. It is honestly just a huge pain in the ass dealing with other people. i am trying to maintain a low profile, and nothing will draw more attention to you than showing interest in the opposite sex. suddenly some person thinks they have a right to know everything about you, where you are, who you are looking at or talking to.
people seem to think monogamy is the only option, and immediately expect it from you. jealousy, spying, stalking, not interested
on the move i tend to be much more sexually active because i know if i hook up with a crazy person, then i can be gone in a couple of days.
sex is kinda meaningless to me, its fun, and i usually find almost all women attractive in some way. but most other people don't see it that way, and avoiding engaging with them in that way saves me alot of problems, and drama.


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Feb 2, 2020)

@obey no one Ah, I see we're kind of almost opposite. Cool, cool. I like your strategy.

Lol, I think I might be one of those crazy persons.

To me, in a perfect world, most people would either choose to happily hookup with anyone they find attractive, appreciate their time with them, and then move on.

Or

Remain celibate until they meet someone that they feel they can truly love and trust, and be with long-term.

I'm gonna go ahead and come out and say it for context, but I've never had sex, myself. I used to be deeply ashamed of it, and it still makes me a bit sexually frustrated at times, and I've been making more effort to talk to women whenever I'm outside of TN, but most of the places I've spent most of my time in, I couldn't imagine dating anyone around here.

I kind of started to make more of a lean towards celibacy because, even though I am weary and leery of the whole, "holier-than-thou" spin that Christianity and other Abrahamic religions put on it, after a few years on the internet and in college, and a bit of porn, and just getting a bit burned out on how reckless and idiotic the frantic hook-up culture is.

In short, I just think it keeps things simple and as clean as possible to date and have a romantic relationship with someone who has a bit more self-control and is cautious about who they have sex with, or even consider waiting until marriage (though that sounds unnecessary and too long), and I think it's only fair for them to expect something similar of me.

But like most things, I'm probably thinking too much.


----------



## obey no one (Feb 2, 2020)

yeah your first time is serious, and you are taking the right approach, definitely should know the person very well, and have talked it out and consented to everything before it happens, and do it sober.
but as you get older, have been with more people, are more comfortable with your self and who you are it means alot less. also your getting closer to death, and just wanna have some fun before you check out.
just communicate everything, and dont assume anything.
i dont know think about everything and be careful. people can get really crazy around this kind of stuff. self control is definitely good.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Feb 2, 2020)

Wheat2020 said:


> @obey no one Ah, I see we're kind of almost opposite. Cool, cool. I like your strategy.
> 
> Lol, I think I might be one of those crazy persons.
> 
> ...



Sounds like your on the right track in regards to figuring out who you are and what you stand for. 

Though it seems to me, that celibacy is something you decide after you have experienced sex, otherwise, your just a virgin, and by default celibate.


----------



## nivoldoog (Feb 3, 2020)

Um.... I am celibate for the most part. But I have hooked up for homes before. Winter can be cold


----------



## starfarer (Feb 12, 2020)

nivoldoog said:


> Um.... I am celibate for the most part. But I have hooked up for homes before. Winter can be cold


weve all done that! its called HOBOsexual!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Feb 13, 2020)

starfarer said:


> weve all done that! its called HOBOsexual!!!



Putting the ho back in hobo.


----------



## rusty (Mar 25, 2020)

I feel like i meet a lot of people traveling that are asexual but thats a bit different from celibate;

"An *asexual* is someone who does not experience sexual attraction. Unlike celibacy, which people choose, asexuality is an intrinsic part of who someone is."
Asexuality - AVENwiki - http://wiki.asexuality.org/Asexuality


----------

